# Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???



## kohlie0611 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo!Ich hab mal ne sehr bescheidene Frage die vermutlich schon hier des öfteren gestellt wurde.Also,was genau ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen nem Winkelpieker und ner Feeder,oder was ist ein Winkelpieker überhaubt?;+


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

ne winkelpicker ist vom prinziep her das selbe wie ne Feederrute. Sie hat auch wechselspitzen mit versch. gewichtsangaben.

jedoch sind winkelpicker eigentlich ruten, die man mit leichten bleien (keine futterkörbchen) fischt. und man sollte die auch nicht auf größere distanzen fischen. 
Generell sind die Pickerruten in der Abstimmung sehr leicht und weich, was das befischen von großen fischen nicht sehr sinnvoll macht.

eine pickerrute benutzt man eigentlich nur in extrem langsam fließendem wasser oder noch besser in stehenden gewässer. Im gegensatz zur schwingspitze ist die pickerrute gegen wind unempfindlicher und somit eine ergänzung bei leicht windigen tagen.

gefischt wird meist mit einer max. 18er schnur und hauptbeute sind rotaugen, brassen, güstern und kleine-mittlere schleien.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

ist kein *pieker - sondern nen *picker :m
bei nem Winkelpicker hast du vorn eine sehr feine - meist etwas farbige - Rutenspitzen und die Bißerkennung erfolgt durch das Ausschlagen der Spitze die in ca 90 grad zum Köder zeigt ...
na ja - so in etwa jedenfalls ... #h


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

du kannst mit einem picker aber auch beruhigt im kanal oder leicht fließenden flüssen ageln..^^! und nen futterkorb kannste auch dranhängen der soltte wenn er mit mi futter gefüllt ist nur nicht das wurfgewicht der rute weit überschreiten...!Also einfach öfter werfen so kommt die gewünschte futtermenge an ihren platz..!


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten(und die grammatische Nachhilfe):q 
Dann kommt wohl doch eher ne zweite Feeder für mich in Frage da ich an einem Fließgewässer angele und das ganze mit Futterkorb…Ich dachte ich frag hier mal ganz dreist weil die Pickers ne ganze Ecke billiger sind als ne Feeder.Bis zu welchem max.Wg kann man die Teile denn kaufen?
Mf G Carsten


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

picker oder feeder??

also ich weiß es nicht genau
ich hab 2 picker der eine hat 40 gr wg der andere 30
meine beiden medium feeder haben einmal 60 und 80 gr wg
und meine heavy hat 150 gr wg


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich frag hier mal ganz dreist weil die Pickers ne ganze Ecke billiger sind als ne Feeder.


Würde mich auch mal interessieren warum das so ist. |kopfkrat 

Habe letztens für 3 Picker nur nen Zwanziger gelöhnt. #h


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@MR r.OL.Ax
Haben die Picker denn nen Vorteil gegenüber deinen beiden Mediumfeedern?Ich brauche an meinem Gewässer Körbe zwischen 10 und 20 g,so mittlere Größe,eventuell könnt ich mir ja dann doch nen Picker löhnen?


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

es kommt ganz drauf an würde ich mal sagen... wen du nur an gewässern mit kaum strömung fischt bei dem so kleines gerät ausreicht würde ich mir nen picker holen....aber aber ne 60 gr  feeder kann man halt sehr vielfältiger angeln...kannst damit genausogut in einem see wie in flüssen mit leichter mitllerer strömung fischen. zur not gehts sogar noch in etwas stärkerer strömung "relativ" gut..also das sind meine erfahrungen dazu!


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Also sind die vier Hauptunterschiede zwischen Picker und Feeder,so wie ich das verstehe:
-Wurfgewicht
-die Pickerpitzen sind „Windresistenter“
-Picker sind billiger
-Picker sind kürzer als Feedern?!
Bei einem namhaften Internetauktionshaus hab ich folgende Rute entdeckt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Winkle-Picker-IM...5QQihZ007QQcategoryZ56742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die hat ja schon mal ein ganz vernünftiges Wg finde ich,ev. kann man daran auch schon mal nen Durchschnittsaal oder -Forelle Gassi führen ….?#c


----------



## Steffen90 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

moin erstmal.
von meinen vorpostern wurde ja schon viel gesagt.
aber etwas ist mir aufgefallen: 
wenige fischen ne winklepicker mit futterkörbchen. wiso eigendlich?? ich fische meine zwei winklepicker (wg 25 bei der anderen 60g) mit futterkorb. bei der leichten aber nur mit kleinen körbchen bis 10g die andere hab ich schon mit körbchen bis 30g und auch auf weite distanzen von 30-50m gefischt! was spricht da dagegen?? 
und ja du kannast sogar ne 5kg forelle damit fangen und auch nen 1kg aal! und nicht nur kleine bis mittlere schleien sondern auch kapitale! (meine schwerste mit der 25g winklepicker war bis jetzt 1,9kg) und die ruten sind wirklich enorm stabil, so das du auch keine angst vor nem 10pfund karpfen haben brauchst!
und ein weiterer pluspunkt der winklepicker: sie ist sehr leicht! meist nur um 200g!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@Steffen
Ist das daß Kirchhain bei Maburg?
Wenn ja,angelst du dann auch an der Ohm oder an der Wohra?
Ich frage deswegen weil ich an der Schwalm in der nähe von Schwalmstadt
angeln gehe und die da durchaus vergleichbar mit der Wohra oder Ohm ist,denke ich zumindest


----------



## Steffen90 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

ja das ist kirchhain bei marburg!
ich fische in der kiesgrube in bürgeln. villeicht kennste sie ja.
aber an der ohm oder wohra hab ich noch net geangelt! werd ich im frühjahr nachholen (auch mit der winklepicker).
ich hab schon viele gesehn die an der ohm mit der picker geangelt haben und sehr erfolgreich waren! 
schau dir mal die sänger spirit one winklepicker an! hat nen wg bis 60g und dürfte für deine verhältnisse klasse sein! die hab ich auch.....


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Ich hab mir jezt das Teil bei Ebay ersteigert,und ich denke das ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.Ist wohl nicht allzubekannt,der Hersteller(Interfish),aber mit 80 gr. Wg für 33,00€ kann man nicht so viel falsch machen,zumal ich noch gar nicht weiß ob mir das pickern genauso viel spaß macht wie das feedern,aber ich denke eigentlich schon da der Unterschied vermutlich net besonders groß ist...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

für das geld kann man wiklich net viel falsch machen! und einwas kann ich dir sagen: es macht viel mehr spaß zu pickern als zu feedern!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@Steffen
Dann werd ich wohl meinen Kumpel demnächst mit dem Picker überraschen,er ist ein Feederfan und findet bestimmt auch gefallen am pickern wenns sogar noch mehr bockt wie du sagst.Bürgeln kenn ich,hab da Verwandte und bin auch schon oft an den Kiesgruben vorbeigekommen und mich hatt immer gejuckt was sich blos alles da im H2O tummelt|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

naja die intefish ist umbedingt ein schmückstück... aber der preis ist super... da machste nicht viel falsch.....

haste schon ne rolle in aussicht ???


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

ja dann mach das!
ich kann dich beruhigen in den teichen is wirklich net viel los. man muss viel zeit investieren um was zu fangen!
aber wenn du was fängst isses entweder was ganz großes oder was im babyformat.


----------



## BennyO (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Also da kann man ja nicht viel flasch machen mit.
Das Pickern macht ehrlich viel spaß. 


Gruß Benny


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@Fr33
Nein,ich werd mir aber noch eine ersteigern denke ich,ich such mir wohl ne Baitrunner us 3500 im leicht gebrauchten Zustand,die werd ich aber dann an meine Mediumfeeder schrauben und die
momentan daran befindliche Shimano
Nexaver 2500 an die Picker tuen,hab da übrigens ne 22ger Mono drauf,ich denke bei dem Picker ist der Durchmesser angebracht,oder|kopfkrat 
@Steffen
Zwischen Amöneburg und Bürgeln gibts ja ne menge Kiesgruben,werden die alle beangelt?;+


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

naja ne 18er- 20er reicht eigentlich auch aus.....

ne nexave...... ok fürn kleinen geldbeutel reicht die aus...... besser wäre die exage..... habe selber eine... die kampfbreme ist der knaller.....

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> @Steffen
> Zwischen Amöneburg und Bürgeln gibts ja ne menge Kiesgruben,werden die alle beangelt?;+


ja, die werden (fast) alle befischt!
die meisten teiche gehören dem kirchhainer verein.

schnurtechnisch würde ich zu einer 16er-20er tendieren. ich benutz meistens ne 16er. und als rolle zum pickern benutz ich ne shimano exage 1000. die combo mit der ich fisch ist so extrem leicht, villeicht 400-450g schwer!!!!
ich hab mit neulich ne 0,04er fireline crystal draufmachen lassen, eigendlich zum barschangeln aber die dürfte fürs pickern auf etwas größere distanzen super sein. fürs pickern auf etwas größere distanzen (ab 20m) benutz ich sonst ne blue arc 7300 mit 20er mono.


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Ja,über die Blue Arc hab ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört,vieleicht versuche ich auch so eine zu ergattern,die Rolle muss ja auch nicht unbedingt Freilauf haben wenn vorwiegend„nur“ mit großen Brassen zu rechnen ist,aber meistens sind’s eh nur Plötzen,die sogar bei nem 8ter Haken auf 3 Maiskörner beißen und das nur kurz nach dem die Montage den Grund ereicht hatt.Aber das nur nebenbei...An die Crystal von Berkley hab ich auch schon gedacht,am besten die Competition,die ja für den Cyprinidenfang gedacht ist,ich hab die „gewöhnliche“ 0,15ner an meiner 480 cm Cherrywood-Heavyfeeder und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.Die Exage macht optisch auch nen ganz guten Eindruck,ich würde mir aber dann doch lieber ne US Baitrunner holen,da ich schon 3 Stück von denen habe und ich denke das man damit alle Bereiche des Ansitzangelns hervorragend abdecken kann....
Gruß Carsten


----------



## jirgel (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Arg 

Liebe Angelkollegen 

Ersten´s zum fischen mit Futtkorb ist die Feederrute erfunden worden Feeder( Füttern)

Der Winkelpiker ist zum fischen auf einen Angelegten Futterplatz ausgelegt und höchsten für die kleinen Madenfutterkörbchen zum Benutzen.

Der Winkelpiker hat den Vorteil gegen über der Feederrute das man mit im Noch Feiner fischen kann und so mit noch besser bis anzeige erhält weil die Spitze noch feiner ausgelegt ist als bei der Feederrute also die normale Montage einer Winkelpickerrute ist der Seitenarm mit einen 10 gramm birnen blei.

Bitte Feeder und Winkelpiker unterscheiden sich schon beim Wurfgewicht und eine zu starke belastung der Spitze fürht zum Bruch der selbigen.

Der Picker wurde zum feinen Fische auf Rotaugen Schleien Rotfedern und Brassen enwickelt und ist auch auf dies art des feinen fischen ausgelgt |motz:.

Also Picker ist nicht gleich Feeder


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Danke..... :vik:

hatte ich ja auch anfangs mal erwähnt.... aber irgendwie ist es untergegangen...

beide ruten haben unterschiedliche einsatzgebiete und sollten in der regel auch dafür benutzt werden.... klar man ne picker auch missbrauchen um kleine futterköre zu werfen. aber ob die das lange mitmacht, das mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## jirgel (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke..... :vik:
> 
> Sascha


 

Gern geschehen #6 |supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> klar man ne picker auch missbrauchen um kleine futterköre zu werfen. aber ob die das lange mitmacht, das mag ich zu bezweifeln.


das mach ich schon seit über zwei jahren (mit der 25g picker)und es funzt super!! hab mir ja jetzt ne etwas schwerere mit 60g wurfgewicht geholt und kann damit selbst 20g körbe mit futter werfen und das ich das gefühl hab die rute zu überlasten!!


----------



## jirgel (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Nich böse sein aber :

Habt ihr alle zu wenig geld oder warum vergewaltigt ihr eure Pickerruten mit futterkörben ? 

Auf lange sicht wierd der blank irgennd wann den geist aufgeben wider ein erbstück wenniger !


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

ich hab auch ne feeder aber mit ner picker machts einfach viel mehr spass! aber es ist doch nicht son gewaltiger unterschied ob ich nen 20g birnenblei oder nen 10g futterkorb mit villeicht 10-20g futter dranhäng oder?? und auserdem kann ich viel feiner fischen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@jirgel
Wenn ich aber nen Picker mit 80gr. Wg habe,meinst du das ich den dann trotzdem schrotte wenn ich mit 20 gr.Körbchen und ca 30gr. Futter drinne fische?Erbstücke brauch ich keine,ich hab eh keine Kinder:q


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Einen Picker mit 80 gramm wurfgewicht ? 

Hast den namen und die Marke noch im gedächniss wenn ja bitte sage es mir.

Ich kenne nämlich keinen der so ein Wurfgewicht hat ! 

Eine lite Feederrute mit 80gramm kenne ich die hat Ultiamte im Programm !


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Hier,das mußte der passende Link dazu sein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170069648935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
Wenn nicht,dann hier ne Kopie der Produktbeschreibung bei Ebay:
*Die Interfish Carbo Wrap Winklepicker Rute ist 270 cm , 2- teilig , 140 cm T-länge , 240 g. , 3 verschieden starke Wechselspitzen bis 80 Wg. , Präzisions-Schraub-Rollenhalter mit Edelstahleinschub , Aluminium-Abschlusskappe , stabilisierende Metallhülse an der Steckverbindung , Korkgriff und SIC-Ringe , High Modul Carbon mit T-Carbon Faden umwebten Blank . Versand 8,00 .*

*Gilt das Teil denn noch als Picker oder ist das dann eigentlich schon eher ne Feeder?#c *

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Ich glaub ich spinn#q ja ebay war e kloar danke für die info !

Normaler weiße gild so was schon als Feeder aber weißt eh noname die schreiben drauf was ihnen so einfällt !

Frage wie sieht das mit der Bissanzeige aus ich mein ja nur wenn man sich die Beringung von den Spitzen anschaut kommt mir das graussen


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@jirgel
Ich hab das Teil leider noch nicht bekommen,Auktionsende war erst lezten Sonntag.Aber wenn ich es habe,werde ich hier eine detaiertere Beschreibung zur Qualität und Funktionalität der Rute hier einstellen,soweit ich das kann,denn mit Pickern kenn ich mich halt auch nicht so gut aus ,#c sonst hätt ich ja auch den Thread hier nicht eröffnet.Erwarten kann man natürlich nicht so viel bei dem Blank bei dem Preis,Qulität hatt immer ihren Preis,auch bei Ebay.Ich hab so die Befürchtung das aufgrund des hohen Wg`s die Sensibilität der Bißanzeige verloren geht?Fällt deines erachtens nach die Berinung zu grob aus?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Ja vor allem bei der Spitze um so mehr ringe um so besser biss erkenung hast du unter anderm ist auch die Spitzensensibilitet wichtig aber mit der Beringung sehe ich schwarz.

Schau dir mal Browning Shimano und co Feederruten und Picker an dann verstehst was ich meine !


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Hier,das mußte der passende Link dazu sein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170069648935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> Wenn nicht,dann hier ne Kopie der Produktbeschreibung bei Ebay:
> *Die Interfish Carbo Wrap Winklepicker Rute ist 270 cm , 2- teilig , 140 cm T-länge , 240 g. , 3 verschieden starke Wechselspitzen bis 80 Wg. , Präzisions-Schraub-Rollenhalter mit Edelstahleinschub , Aluminium-Abschlusskappe , stabilisierende Metallhülse an der Steckverbindung , Korkgriff und SIC-Ringe , High Modul Carbon mit T-Carbon Faden umwebten Blank . Versand 8,00 .*
> ...



tja da hast du wohl eine alround feeder-picker-kombo gekauft:m:m:m

also nach der länge zu urteilen ist es ein picker .

nach dem wurfgewicht eine feeder

also hast du eine kurze feeder

weil feeder und picker sich vom wurfgewicht unterscheiden.

wo jetzt genau der übergang vom picker zum feeder ist??

i dont know!!

was du aber wissen solltest ,ob feeder oder picker.

es ist egal welche spitze du auf die rute steckst ,*das wurfgewicht verändert sich nicht*


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*



jirgel schrieb:


> Frage wie sieht das mit der Bissanzeige aus ich mein ja nur wenn man sich die Beringung von den Spitzen anschaut kommt mir das graussen




wat is denn mit der beringung nicht in ordnung??????


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@jirgel
Okay,wenn ich ihn gegen diesen hier vergleiche
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130057853471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
sitzen die Spitzenringe doch etwas weit auseinander,aber vieleicht kommt das auf dem Foto nicht genau rüber,ich warts erstmal ab bis die Rute da ist.
@henningcl
Jezt kann ich mir zumindest einreden das ich nen Hybriden gekauft habe,egal ob man nun kurtze Mediumfeeder oder Heavypicker|kopfkrat dazu sagt und ich nochmal beruhigt Geld für nen Picker von nem 
Markenhersteller ausgeben kann:m ( z.B.siehe Link)
Gruß Carsten


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Ganz einfach ums enger die Beringung bei der Spitz ist um so besser wird die Bisserknung laufen weil 

ie Schnur dab durch enger am Blank entlang läuft und so auch die ganze Spitze in bewegung setz auch bei feinsten bissen 

Umso wenniger ringe der Weicheblank einer Feeder oder Picker hat umso unsensibler wird er dadurch ! 

Ich hoffe du verstehst mich !

Deswegen sind auch auf den meißten Feeder und Picker ruten bis zu 5- 7 ringe auf den Spitzenteilen zum einsetzen nicht nur der Weiche Blank macht eine gute Bisserkennung aus sondern auch die ringe wie auch die Schnur zum Pickern sollte man 0,18 bis 0,20 nehemen nicht dicker´s Monofil !

Und soll´s noch feiner gehen reich kein picker mehr dann braucht mann einen Quivertip
da ist das wurfgewicht dan 0 - 10 gramm bei solchen spezalisten ruten


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

hi
wenn ich genau hinschaue haben die spitzen 5 ringe ,das ist doch schon ganz in ordnung.:m:m

bei der von shimano kann ich auch nur 6 zählen.


wobei es ganz im verborgenen bleibt wie lang die jeweiligen spitzen sind


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

erwartet mal nicht allzuviel bei dem preis der rute...... denke fürn anfang kommt der kollege damit gut zurecht.... ob das nun ne light feeder oder ne Heavy Picker ist, sei mal nebensache....

fische wird die rute auch fangen und zum üben sind die knappen 30€ ok..... 

wirst mit der rute eh nicht auf die dauer alles abdecken können.... da summiert sich nach jahren noch mehr gerät.... und weisste worauf es ankommt und dann kannste auch mehr geld ausgeben....


zum thema quiverruten......  ich habe noch ne alte ledgerrute--- mit schraubendring.Dafür gibts swingtips und schraubquivertips------ selbst mit denen kannste mehr als 10gramm werfen.... am wg der rute machen die nix aus... dienen nur zur bisserkennung..... aber je feiner die spitze ist, desto schneller kann sie bei zu großen gewichten brechen...


gruß

Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

axo.... 
 ne nexave picker für 79€ ist ihr geld nicht wert..... kenne die komplette serie, da ich auch mit allem was es gibt auf weissfisch gehe....... also lieber was andres suchen ^^


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@ Sascha das haben schon viele vor dir geasgt und knarcks Rutenbruch umsonst wierd kein Herrsteller ein wurfgewicht auf seiner Rute angeben sich halten manche ruten mehr aus als trauf steht aber es ist immer ein bisschen Glücksspiel bricht sie oder nicht !


----------



## ok1 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Hallo,

ich würde das mal nicht so ernst nehmen. Eine wissenschaftliche Unterscheidung zwischen Feeder und Picker gibt es nicht.

Grundsätzlich wurden Picker für das leichte, sensible Grundangeln genutzt und zwar in leicht bis mittel strömenden Gewässern. Wurfgewichte von 30g und mehr waren da nie notwendig.

Heute werden halt stärkere Ruten verkauft die auch 60gramm wuppen. Ob die als Blei oder Futterkorb dranhängen ist doch völlig egal. Die Frage ist: wie will ich angeln und welche Eigenschaften muss die Rute dafür haben. Ob das dann eine Picker, Feeder, Ledger oder was auch immer ist, unerheblich.

Gruss

ok


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Und was ist denn dann ein Ledger?Ist da der Unterschied zum Picker oder zur Feeder das man bei dem Teil die Spitze anschraubt?Ich hab mal ein wenig gefroogelt und bin dabei auf folgende Ruten gestoßen:
http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/browning-hotrod-ledger-310-p-3666.html?cPath=156_159
http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/browning-hotrod-bomb-310-p-3665.html?cPath=156_159
http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/fox-avon-duo-100-p-3461.html?cPath=156_159
http://www.dekoning-shop.de/einzelauswahl.asp?ident=4040770

Kann ich mit den Teilen noch feiner fischen als mit Feeder oder Picker?


----------



## ok1 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich noch mehr Verwirrung gestiftet habe. Letzlich kann man grob sagen, dass alle Ruten dieser Art für die Grundangelei auf Friedfische bestimmt sind. Welche davon für die feine Angelei taugen, hängt davon ab, was Du unter fein verstehst. Bei der FOX ist zum Bsp. die empfohlene Schnurstärke angeben ab 4kg aufwärts wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Das ist für mich längst nicht mehr fein.

Feines Pickern heisst bei mir 0,12mm monofile Schnur (das sind dann so 1,5kg Tragkraft) und nur ein paar Schrotbleie als Beschwerung. gerade soviel, das die Strömung den Köder nicht wegtreibt. Das sind je nach Gewässer und Wetterlage oft nur 2g-3g. Da ist mir dann schon eine Rute mit 25g Wurfgewicht viel zu grob. Meine Ruten sind aber selbst gebaut.

Unabhängig davon sind die Ruten von Browning und Fox sicher qualitativ ganz in Ordnung.

Als ich mit Pickern anfing, war ich mir nicht sicher ob mir das gefällt. Ich habe mit einer ganz billigen DAM-Picker angefangen. Ich glaube die kam damals so um die 30 Mark´.
Die war aber deutlich sensibler als die POWERpicker heute. Als mir das gefiel, habe ich mir selber welche gebaut - aus Fliegenrutenblanks.

so far

Olaf


----------



## ok1 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Hier noch was zur Geschichte dieser Art des Fischens. Vielleicht bringt das etwas Licht ins Dunkel.

http://www.cipro.de/berichte/flosd/englisch/flosdorf3.htm

Ansonsten: Genau überlegen was Du willst und dann das Problem dem Händler deines Vertrauens aufhalsen. Wenn man die Rute mit Spitze und 5g Gewicht mal in der Hand hat, weiss man schon ob das ne feine Picker oder eher ne Feeder light ist.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@Olaf
Danke für den Link und die Info!#6


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

also die von dir genannten links, enthalten eher picker als leadger ruten.... d.h es sind keine klassischen mehr, sondern durchweg feine grundruten.

leadger kommt von lead (blei)... also waren / sind das ruten die man am grund mit blei fischt.....

klassische leadger ruten haben eine spitze mit gewinde und eine feine quivertip dabei.....

diese "neuen" ruten sind also nicht schwingspitz oder anderweitig schraubspitzentauglich.... und nach meiner meinung das selbe wie pickerruten....


gruß

Sascha


----------



## alex4 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

hab auch mal ne blöde frage dazu: wieso heißt es der picker und nicht die picker (weil ich leite das ja von die winkelpicker rute ab, oder seh ich da was falsch?)

Gruß Alex


----------



## schabau (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

@Fr33

Sorry, aber ich muss Dich leider korrigieren.
Es heißt nicht leadger sondern *ledger = Lager*. Ledgering ist einfach Angeln mit einem auf Grund auf*gelegten* Köder (wir bezeichnen das mit "Grundangeln"). Der Begriff selbst hat mit Blei überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Als Bißanzeige kommen beim Ledgering unterschiedliche Methoden zur Anwendung, darunter auch Schwingspitze und Winkelpicker.

Hier noch ein interessanter Link zu dem Thema:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ledger_stone

Gruß
schabau


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Sehr richtig! Wurde vorher auch mal genannt,das der Vorteil der Picker gegenüber der Schwinge der ist, das die Picker nicht so windanfällig ist...!? Sag ich ma so, wenn ma des Schwingspitzangeln richtig kann,fisch ich dir bei dem selben Wind mit der Schwinge wohl noch besser wie mim Picker...! Gewusst wie, sag ich da nur...!

MEINE liebsten Ruten auf Friedfisch sin meine Schwingen! Noch vor den Feedern, den Pickern, den Matchen, Bolognese und dem ganzen Boilieruten-Kram...!

Schwinge 4 ever! *g*


----------



## aldiazubi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Wenn ich mal Lust auf Karpfenschinken habe gehe ich mit meinem W-Picker immer an unsern See und fange mir 2-3 kg Karpfen. Mit dem Oicker macht sogar so ein kleiner im Drill Spaß


----------



## andimb (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Winkelpiker und habe immer Probleme, dass ich nicht weit genug werfen kann mit einem 10g Sargblei. Außerdem verhäddert sich die Schnur immer sehr schnell an den Oberen Ringen, so dass es beim Auswerfen öfters Probleme gibt 


Könnte ich eventuell dann eine sehr dünne geflochtene Schnur nehmen, damit ich weiter Werfen kann und trotzdem damit keine Probleme bei Forellen habe.

Würde das gehen?


----------



## Siermann (20. April 2009)

*AW: Wozu dient ein Winkelpieker???*

Eine dünne geflochtene wüde ich dir nicht empfehlen ,habe dies problem aber auch bei keiner meiner Pickerruten(3-davon 2 vor 14 tagen gekauft),wen du doch geflochtene nehmen möchtest  , schlag bloß nicht an ,sondern nehm die rute beim Biss auf und fang an zu drillen (und Drill vor allem Vorsichtig).
Versuch es doch mal mit einem 25gramm Futterkorb+Futtermischung!!! Vielleicht haste dan keine Probleme damit


----------

